# Περιστέρια > Ράτσες >  Ανακαίνηση στα ταχυδρομάκια μου

## pedrogall

Αυτεςτις μερες για να φυγη για λιγο το μυαλο μου απο την Σεβαχ καθησα και αναμορφωσα λιγο το κουμασι των ταχυδρ. περιστεριων, αλλαζοντας τις φωλιες τους, και βαζοντας πλαστικα ΄΄καγκελα΄΄ εμπρος σε καθε φωλια, ωστε να μην ενοχλει το ενα ζευγαρι το αλλο. Επισης αλλαξα και την εισοδο που μπαινουν τα πουλια στο κουμασι κατα την επιστροφη τους. Σας δειχνω καποιες φωτογραφιες.

----------


## tasrek

Καλορίζικα και καλές γέννες.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Πολύ όμορφα! Καλά έκανες και ασχολήθηκες μ' αυτά, να ξεχαστείς και λιγάκι...

Αν θέλεις φτιάξε νέο, δικό σου θέμα για τα περιστεράκια σου, γιατί εδώ θα χαθεί! Εκεί θα μας δείχνεις φωτό και θα μαθαίνουμε νέα τους  ::

----------

